
Internet sleuths solve mystery of Flight Simulator's 200-storey Melbourne house - edward
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-08-20-internet-sleuths-solve-mystery-of-flight-simulators-200-storey-melborne-house
======
laksdjfkasljdf
Love how everyone is caught stealing from openstreetmaps but nobody
contributes anything back.

